# Pc kaufen ja oder nein?



## Carnificis (25. Juli 2007)

also ich hab mir im i net nen pc zusammengestellt und wollte eure meinung dazu wissen. pls help!!!

Gehäuse: 	Thermaltake Shark black Full-Tower m. Fenster
Netzteil: 	Thermaltake Toughpower 1200 Watt
Mainboard: 	Asus Stricker Extreme, nForce 680i Sli
Prozessor: 	Intel Core2 Extreme QX6700 4x 2.66GHz Quad-Core
Cooler: 	Thermaltake Big Water 735, Wasserkühlung
RAM Speicher: 	8GB DDR2-RAM PC-800 Patriot (4x 2G
Grafikkarte: 	2x Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX, Nvidia Sli
Festplatte: 	Raptor 150GB S-ATA2, 1.5Gb/Sec., 10000rpm, 16MB
2. Festplatte: 	Raptor 150GB S-ATA2, 1.5Gb/Sec., 10000rpm, 16MB
CD / DVD: 	DVD-Brenner 18x Dual-Layer LG
Soundkarte: 	Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Schnittstellen: 	zusätzliche 5x USB2.0 & 3x Firewire-Karte
Betriebssystem: 	Windows XP Media Center Edition ink. Installation
Tastatur: 	Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Maus: 	Logitech MX518 Gaming Grade Optical Maus

der preis ist mir egal nur würd ich vorher gern die meinung von erfahreneren personen einholen.
würde mich auch über verbesserungsvorschläge freuen

mfg carnificis


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (25. Juli 2007)

Wozu 8gb Ram? Wenn du keine Grafikbearbeitung auf hohem niveau machst, sind diese 8gb sinnlos!

Du musst viel Geld haben, da ja schon Der Prozessor und die zwei 8800GTX knappe 2000€ kosten!


----------



## revbalthazar (25. Juli 2007)

hm also irgendwie sieht mir das sehr komisch aus.

Wozu brauchst du so einen High End Rechner, wober der wirklich sehr sehr teuer wird und du den absolut nicht ausreizen wirst wenn du NUR Spiele spielen willst.


----------



## Eed (25. Juli 2007)

Hm, wenn du keine Aufwendigen Grafikbearbeitungen usw machst, lohnen sich 8GB Ram garnicht. Nur zum zocken reichen schon 2GB locker. Also für die 8GB Ram hätte ich mir lieber paar größere Festplatte gekauft anstatt 2x 150GB.

1200W Netzteil? Viel zu übertrieben und unnötig. Ausser du willst nebenbei noch nen Kühlschrank oder sonst was am PC anschliessen ^^


----------



## Carnificis (25. Juli 2007)

ok thx leute dann weis ich ja jetzt was ich ändern muss


----------



## Eed (25. Juli 2007)

Ändern musst du garnichts. Du kannst! Denn es liegt ja an dir was du im PC haben willst.


----------



## Carnificis (25. Juli 2007)

ja ich weis ich meine natürlich was ich ändern muss ohne dass der pc zu schlecht wird aber dass ich noch n bisschen weniger geld ausgeben muss ^^


----------



## Fadoram Eisenfaust (26. Juli 2007)

So hallo, 

ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern in folgenden Punkten anschließen. 
1.Ist der Rechner ein bisschen überdimensioniert 1200Watt Netzteil braucht kein Mensch und ist Sauteuer.
2.8GB RAM sind auch übertrieben zum Zocken reichen locker 2-3GB 

Die Raptor Festplatten sind sehr gut und schnell die würd ich lassen.
Zum Kühlen für den Prozessor könntest du einen Zalman Cnps 9500 nehmen ist ein Vollkupferkühler mit verdammt guter Kühlleistung und leisem Geräuschpegel der mit ca. 40eu eine günstige alternative zur Waku bildet. Die Grafikkarten sind sehr gut nur einen SLI Verbund finde ich etwas übertrieben da du die Leistung eh nicht voll Ausschöpfen kannst und eine davon völlig reicht. 

Der Rest der Komponenten ist auch sehr edel und lässt keine Wünsche, frage ist nur ob du das auch wirklich brauchst. 

Für ein System mit sehr hoher Leistung zu einem günstigen Preis kannst du dir auch mal diesen Artikel durchlesen http://www.tomshardware.com/de/intel-e6300...hte-238253.html nunja der Artikel ist halt vom Februar aber das System ist nicht schlecht.

Sind nur ein paar Anregungen von meinerseits was du machst bzw. machen kannst hängt von dir und deinem Geldbeutel ab.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (26. Juli 2007)

um das thema meinerseits zu beenden würde ich gern noch wissen welchen monitor ihr mir empfehlen würdet und der preis ist sagen wir erstmal zweitrangig.

danke an alle die bis jetzt so tatkräftig geholfen haben und an alle die noch helfn werden

mafg carnificis


----------



## Eed (26. Juli 2007)

Was solls denn sein? Normales Format oder Widescreen? Wenns ein normaler sein soll kann den ViewSonic VX922 19" TFT empfehlen (hab ich auch). Bin sehr zufrieden. Als Spielemonitor geht weiterhin nichts über den Viewsonic VX922. Sehr schnell (einer der schnellsten) bei echten 75Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz und fast ganz ohne Input-Lag machen ihn zu einem der ganz seltenen Fälle, dass man damit auch Spiele wie CS:S, Quake oder Unreal Tournament auf sehr hohem Niveau spielen kann.


----------



## Carnificis (26. Juli 2007)

also um genau zu sein hab ich keine ahnung welcher denn besser ist also widescreen der nicht wo sind denn die vorteile zum beispiel beim gamen???



mfg carnificis


----------



## Eed (26. Juli 2007)

Nofel schrieb:


> Also erstmal.
> Ich denke jedes neue Spiel wird Widescreen unterstützen.
> Dann der vorteil ist:
> -DVD's
> ...


----------



## Barrod (29. Juli 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> also um genau zu sein hab ich keine ahnung welcher denn besser ist also widescreen der nicht wo sind denn die vorteile zum beispiel beim gamen???
> mfg carnificis



Ich spiele WOW sowohl auf dem Notebook am Widescreen, als auch am normalen TFT:

Für WOW ist Widescreen wesentlich schlechter, weil man deutlich weniger weit nach vorn schauen kann.


----------



## THE Python (30. Juli 2007)

naja, sagen wirs ma so, du hast ma schnell auf irgendna online shopping seite fr pc, einen selber konfiguriert, und hast einfach das teuerste (nicht unbedingt das beste/optimalste) angeklickt!^^


----------



## Carnificis (31. Juli 2007)

Um genau zu sein hab ich anklicken lassen xD

n bakannter war das^^


----------



## Flaximos (2. August 2007)

Hy!

Also, ich finde das schon ein bisschen sehr übertrieben...

8gb Ram... nur für Spiele????

Das bringts doch überhaupt ned.

Da reichen auch schon 2gb.

Wer zum teufel braucht ein 1200 Watt Netzteil????
Sauteuer und bringt dir nix..

Also, ich will jetzt mal meine Meinung äußern:

Ich finde, dass das ein Fake ist, denn ich glaube, dass sich nur sehr wenige sowas leisten können.
Und noch weniger Leuten ist der Preis egal...

MFG


----------



## Carnificis (2. August 2007)

ja aber genau das ist doch der grund warum ich diese konfig hier reinstelle damit mir leute wie z.b. du mir helfen können das tei optimal und nicht übertrieben zu konfigurieren also wenn ihr einfach nur mekert und keine verbesserungsvorschläge habt denkt euch einfach eueren teil und schreibt hier am besten garnich erst etwas rein


DANKE!!!


mfg Carnificis


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (7. August 2007)

Also die zwei grafikkarten allein kosten schon knappe 1000€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es reicht schon eine GTX bzw eine GTS mit 640MB ...
Es reicht 2GB Speicher ...
Es reicht ein 640W netzteil ...

und keine Prozessoren unter intel core 2 Duo 6800 kaufen, sofern kein übertaktungswille vorhanden ist!

Lg.


----------



## Vagiflor (7. August 2007)

MOin,

Also wenn du wissen willst was ausreicht zum zocken ohne das du die nächsten 5 jahre verschuldet bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab folgendes und ich denke bzw. ich weiß das das völlig reicht

  Prozz:  intel core duo2 E6600 boxed
 Board: Abit extreme quad sli  2x pci x-press
 Graka: 7950 gx2  mit 1024 mb Grafikspeicher getacktet mit 1400/600
            bei bedarf kann auch noch eine 2 gekauft werden die man im quad sli mod betreiben kann(gibts im moment für ca 320 &#8364
 Speicher:kinston pc 667 2x 1g ich hab die 667 genommen da mir die 800 zu teuer waren aber das langt
Platte: raptor 37gig mit 10000u/min für das system 
          seagate 1 tb mit 7500 u/min is vielleicht bissi übertrieben brauch kein mensch aber hab se geschenkt bekommen
ausserdem hab ich mir aus mdf selbst ein gehäuse gebaut um dem ganzen einen gewisse individualität zu geben.

@fenrir deine aussage nix unter 6800 kaufen is nicht ganz richtig den E6600 den kannste besser tackten als den 6800 gut der 6700 is für den arsch den kannste in müll kippen is nur min von den werten besser als der 6600 und is das mehrgeld nicht wert.

ich hab für mein komplettes system 1600&#8364; gezahlt und ich denke das rockt echt WoW mit permanent 75 fps Doom3,Quake4 alles voll an mit höchster fps was geht.

ich hoffe diese Meinung teilen auch noch ein paar andere mit mir
den dieses sys was du oben gepostet hast is völlig überzogen.

greeze vagi


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (7. August 2007)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> ...@fenrir deine aussage nix unter 6800 kaufen is nicht ganz richtig den E6600 den kannste besser tackten als den 6800 gut der 6700 is für den arsch den kannste in müll kippen is nur min von den werten besser als der 6600 und is das mehrgeld nicht wert....



Ich habe damit gemeint, dass ich mir weder 6800/6700/6600 kaufen würde, ohne ihn zu übertakten!



> ich hab für mein komplettes system 1600&#8364; gezahlt und ich denke das rockt echt WoW mit permanent 75 fps Doom3,Quake4 alles voll an mit höchster fps was geht.



1600&#8364; ist viel zu übertrieben, und dann nur 75fps? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - obwohl 75fps reichen
Ich habe mir meinen Rechner selbst konfiguriert und zusammengebaut, und hab ständig zwischen 130 und 250 fps! Hab insgesamt nur 950&#8364; gezahlt! ..

Lg.


----------



## Carnificis (7. August 2007)

wow ich wollt eigentlich nur ein oder zwei kommentare von "Profis" und jetzt schreiben soooo viele hier rein^^,
also was ich sagen will, DANKE AN ALLE!!!
ach und was ich noch fragen wollte, also ich hab mich in den letzten Tagen ein bisschen mit Freunden, die was von Pcs verstehen unterhalten und die meinten, wenn man vergleicht was ein Pc vor zwei, drei drauf hatte, dann wäre der Pcs den ich mir da konfigurieren lies eigentlich nur schon für die Zukunft vorgeplant und auch in spätestens 3 jahren wieder "out", also wenn es in der Pc forschung heist das glaub ich^^ so weiter geht wie bis jetzt und ich möchte euch jetzt fragen, ob ihr es auch so sieht???


Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness,
                                                               Carnificis


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (7. August 2007)

> wow ich wollt eigentlich nur ein oder zwei kommentare von "Profis" und jetzt schreiben soooo viele hier rein^^,
> also was ich sagen will, DANKE AN ALLE!!!
> ach und was ich noch fragen wollte, also ich hab mich in den letzten Tagen ein bisschen mit Freunden, die was von Pcs verstehen unterhalten und die meinten, wenn man vergleicht was ein Pc vor zwei, drei drauf hatte, dann wäre der Pcs den ich mir da konfigurieren lies eigentlich nur schon für die Zukunft vorgeplant und auch in spätestens 3 jahren wieder "out", also wenn es in der Pc forschung heist das glaub ich^^ so weiter geht wie bis jetzt und ich möchte euch jetzt fragen, ob ihr es auch so sieht???
> 
> ...



Ja, die hardware entwicklung geht rasend voran!
Das war/ist/wird immer so (sein) !


----------



## Carnificis (7. August 2007)

Also ist dir Konfig eigentlich garnicht soooo übertrieben wenn ich den Pc länger behalten will, óhne ihn aufzurüsten oder???






Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness,
                                                                Carnificis


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (7. August 2007)

Zur Zeit ist es mehr als übertrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , irgendwann wird auch deine Zusammenstellung nichts mehr bringen, das wird aber noch seine Zeit dauern, aber ich rate dir ab den zu akufen da wie schon gesagt die zwei grafikkarten allein schon 1000€ kosten, in paar Monaten/Jahren bekommst du die nachgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (7. August 2007)

ja also wegen dem preis mach ich mir keine sorgen, da ich den Preis dafür schon hätte und ihn in "nur" 12monaten abbezahlt hätte ^^




Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness,
Carnificis


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (7. August 2007)

Wieviel wären das bei dir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (8. August 2007)

joa also alles zusammen mit neuem bildschrirm, boxen, tastatur, maus, scanner drucker und ner derbe geilen soundkarte^^  4.500€
und da ich ein bissschen finanzielle unterstützung meiner Oma seits bekomme für den Pc ist das recht schnel abbezahlt



Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness,
Carnificis


----------



## Vagiflor (8. August 2007)

@ fenrir wie hast du dein wow eingestellt das du mit 130-250 fps spielst würd mich interresieren würde ich auch gern, weil meine graka das locker packen müsste.
Ich hab abert auch alle Einstellungen im Setup auf voller möhre

könntest du mirs bitte posten (die einstellung ...würd mich interresien)

greeze Vagiflor


----------



## Matte (10. August 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> also ich hab mir im i net nen pc zusammengestellt und wollte eure meinung dazu wissen. pls help!!!
> 
> Gehäuse: 	Thermaltake Shark black Full-Tower m. Fenster
> Netzteil: 	Thermaltake Toughpower 1200 Watt
> ...



Paar nachteile von deinem System 

1. Wasserkühlung sollte man nur nehmen wenn man kaum auf Lans und ähnliches geht da durch den Transport schnell mal Flüssigkeiten auslaufen können
2. dein System is ein Stromfresser naja bei dem Preis der Komponenten dürfte das für dich kein Problem sein, jedoch entwickelt der Computer eine irre Hitze im Sommer nicht ganz so angenehm
3. 8 GB Ram wird noch nicht genutzt von Spielen trotzdem jedoch für die Zukunft nicht schlecht
4. deine Festplatten sind zwar schön schnell jedoch auch sehr laut und auch nicht besonders groß... würde dir eher die Samsung Spinpoint  t hd501lj empfehlen 2 500gb platten dürften erstmal reichen
5. würde dir empfehlen gleich auf Vista umzusteigen da sonst die directx 10 Grafikkarten fürn A... sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6. da ich oft gelesen habe das du kein 1200 Watt Netzteil brauchst liegen einige Falsch da die Geforce 8800 gtx enormen Strom frist schon bei einer sollte man min ein 750 Watt netzteil sich reinrüsten mit es keine Leistungseinbussen gibt also sind 1200 Watt im keinsten fall übertrieben wenn man gleich ein Slisystem aufbauen will

So hoffe konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Um auf deine Frage zu Antworten in ca. 2 jahren wird dein momentanes System ca die Leistung eines Standartcomputers haben


----------



## glacios (10. August 2007)

Matte schrieb:


> Paar nachteile von deinem System
> 
> 1. Wasserkühlung sollte man nur nehmen wenn man kaum auf Lans und ähnliches geht da durch den Transport schnell mal Flüssigkeiten auslaufen können
> 2. dein System is ein Stromfresser naja bei dem Preis der Komponenten dürfte das für dich kein Problem sein, jedoch entwickelt der Computer eine irre Hitze im Sommer nicht ganz so angenehm
> ...



Loool. So ein Schwachsinn! Leute, die keine Ahnung von PCs haben, sollten auch keine Tipps geben! 
zu 1. Ok kann sein.
zu 2. Stromfresser ja, Hitzeentwicklung nein. Wozu hat man denn ne Wasserkühlung?
zu 3. hmm...na klar...für die Zukunft. Wenn ich das schon immer höre, krieg ich das große k*tzen. Bis überhaupt mal 8 gig ram für Spiele benötigt werden, kannste den PC sowieso schon wieder wegschmeissen, weil er höchstens nur noch 10 cent wert ist.
zu 4. 2*500? Überhaupt nicht übertrieben oder? 500gig reichen locker aus.
zu 5. Ja und zwar NUR Vista 64bit sonst nützen dir deine ganzen 8 gig ram nix.
zu 6. Was? Max Watt-Aufnahme einer 8800GTX liegt bei 145W -> für 2 8800GTX würde sogar noch ein 550W Netzteil ausreichen.


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (10. August 2007)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> @ fenrir wie hast du dein wow eingestellt das du mit 130-250 fps spielst würd mich interresieren würde ich auch gern, weil meine graka das locker packen müsste.
> Ich hab abert auch alle Einstellungen im Setup auf voller möhre
> 
> könntest du mirs bitte posten (die einstellung ...würd mich interresien)
> ...



Hm wenn du die grafikeinstellung meinst, dann : 1280x1024,sämtliche Shader an, und sämtliche Einstellungen auf Max.!



> ZITAT(Matte @ 10.08.2007, 12:01) *
> 
> Paar nachteile von deinem System
> 
> ...



Ich gebe glacios recht ...


----------



## Vagiflor (13. August 2007)

@fenrir 

ich spiel mit 1440x900 widescreen hab auch alles volle lotte an aber bei mir is immer nur 75 fps wenn ich nach unten oder oben schaue beim fliegen sind auch so 125 fps, wenn ich z.b in if vor der bank steh am woe sinds immer noch konstante 65 fps, hab ich irgendwas falsch eingestellt??
ich mach heut mittag mal den neuen grafiktreiber drauf 

greeze vagi


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> @fenrir
> 
> ich spiel mit 1440x900 widescreen hab auch alles volle lotte an aber bei mir is immer nur 75 fps wenn ich nach unten oder oben schaue beim fliegen sind auch so 125 fps, wenn ich z.b in if vor der bank steh am woe sinds immer noch konstante 65 fps, hab ich irgendwas falsch eingestellt??
> ich mach heut mittag mal den neuen grafiktreiber drauf
> ...



Preisfrage: Wieviele Objekte und Texturen müssen berechnet werden,
a) wenn man während des Fliegens in den Himmel schaut?
b) wenn man in einer Hauptstadt vor der Bank steht?

Etwaige Zusammenhänge mit den FPS sind rein zufälig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scream5840 (15. August 2007)

Also ich würde auf gar keinen Fall zum spielen einen Intel empfehlen. Da würde ich dir zu einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (oder in deinem Fall auch besser) raten, da diese in Spielen eine (viel) bessere Leistung haben als Intel Prozessoren. Außerdem würde ich statt den beiden Festplatten zu einer (nur) 36,7 GB großen SCSI Festplatte und einer 500 (oder 320 G Sata Festplatte raten. Die SCSI als Windows Platte (da diese extrem schnell ist) und die Sata als Hauptspeicher. Der letzte Punkt ist das Betriebssystem. Einige leute haben dir hier schon den Vorschlag gemacht das du dir Windows Vista zulegen solltest. (......Das finde ich persönlich zum heulen......) Windows Vista ist noch nichtmal ein "richtiges" Betriebssystem, da die richtige Version davon erst 2009 (natürlich unter einem anderen Namen) erscheint. Vista ist nur eine abgespeckte Version davon. Dies wurde gemacht, da Microsoft das 64-Bit Windows (damals "Longhorn") schon für 2005 angekündigt hatte aber das erscheinungsdatum immer und immer wieder verschoben wurde. Das müsste dazu auch genug sein. Ich persönlich empfehle dir (das alte Windows XP Professional SP1) da man mit diesem die besten Spieleleistungen erzielt. Dies kann ich auch aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen.


MfG Scream


----------



## Isegrim (15. August 2007)

SCSI und noch dazu SATA, außerdem beides auf einem Desktopboard? Das halte ich für technischen Overkill und Geldverschwendung, sorry.

Würde man tatsächlich nur der Leistung wegen noch SP1 einsetzen - gibt es überhaupt SP1 VS. SP2 Benchmarks, die spürbare Unterschiede zeigen? - , bräuchte man zusätzlich zum Spielerechner noch einen Zweitrechner, mit dem man online geht.
Das ist purer FPS-Fetischismus und in WoW vollkommen unnütz. :/


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2007)

Lustiger Thread.. am geilsten find ich ja, dass erst im 30sten Post bemerkt wurde, dass WinXP die RAM garnicht verwalten kann *g*

Ein gutgemeinter Rat: Gib net zuviel für den PC aus. Für 1500€ kriegst schon was ordentliches. Weil in nem Jahr ist deine Kiste eh wieder veraltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wertzerfall ist einfach zu hoch bei so nem teuren System.


----------



## Oxilitor (15. August 2007)

Allein die Grafikkarten werden Ende des Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres, bzw. spätestens wenn Vista SP1 kommt, veraltet sein. Die aktuellen DX10-Karten unterstützen nur DX10.0. Mit Vista SP1 kommt bereits 10.1. Von daher ;-)


----------



## glacios (15. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread.. am geilsten find ich ja, dass erst im 30sten Post bemerkt wurde, dass WinXP die RAM garnicht verwalten kann *g*
> 
> Ein gutgemeinter Rat: Gib net zuviel für den PC aus. Für 1500€ kriegst schon was ordentliches. Weil in nem Jahr ist deine Kiste eh wieder veraltet
> 
> ...



Jajaja du weißt, wie ichs gemeint hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Immer die Leute, die einem das Wort im Munde umdrehen tsttsts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kann Xp das auch und die 64bit Version von XP kann denke ich auch 8gig RAM verwalten, aber da er vorher im Thread geschrieben hat er will sich ne Geforce 8800 GTX kaufen, wärs natürlich Schwachsinn dann noch XP zu kaufen.



Scream5840 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf gar keinen Fall zum spielen einen Intel empfehlen. Da würde ich dir zu einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (oder in deinem Fall auch besser) raten, da diese in Spielen eine (viel) bessere Leistung haben als Intel Prozessoren. Außerdem würde ich statt den beiden Festplatten zu einer (nur) 36,7 GB großen SCSI Festplatte und einer 500 (oder 320 G Sata Festplatte raten. Die SCSI als Windows Platte (da diese extrem schnell ist) und die Sata als Hauptspeicher. Der letzte Punkt ist das Betriebssystem. Einige leute haben dir hier schon den Vorschlag gemacht das du dir Windows Vista zulegen solltest. (......Das finde ich persönlich zum heulen......) Windows Vista ist noch nichtmal ein "richtiges" Betriebssystem, da die richtige Version davon erst 2009 (natürlich unter einem anderen Namen) erscheint. Vista ist nur eine abgespeckte Version davon. Dies wurde gemacht, da Microsoft das 64-Bit Windows (damals "Longhorn") schon für 2005 angekündigt hatte aber das erscheinungsdatum immer und immer wieder verschoben wurde. Das müsste dazu auch genug sein. Ich persönlich empfehle dir (das alte Windows XP Professional SP1) da man mit diesem die besten Spieleleistungen erzielt. Dies kann ich auch aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen.
> MfG Scream



Ich glaub ich häng. Was erzähltst du denn hier für eine &%1§@ !
Kann man diesen Post bitte löschen, dadurch werden nur Anfänger in die Irre geführt. Wenn man deinem Rat Folge leistet, gehört der PC innerhalb kürzester Zeit einem Hacker aus China, oder Russland, oder Ukraine, oder sonstwo.
Aha seit wann hat AMD die bessere Spielleistung? Seit dem du der Gilde der Lügner beigetreten bist? Der neue E6750 bspw. stampft jeden Athlon in den Boden. (hier oder hier oder hier)
Und das mit dem Vista ist doch ein Witz oder? Los zeig mir Beweise! So ein Schwachsinn! Aber ja...Wir sind auch nie auf dem Mond gelandet, USA versteckt Außerirdische in Area 51, und die Freimaurer untergraben die Weltordnung...
Bleib lieber bei deim SP1 du hast ja den Durchblick...



Oxilitor schrieb:


> Allein die Grafikkarten werden Ende des Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres, bzw. spätestens wenn Vista SP1 kommt, veraltet sein. Die aktuellen DX10-Karten unterstützen nur DX10.0. Mit Vista SP1 kommt bereits 10.1. Von daher ;-)



Ich glaube so langsam der Thread verkommt zu einer einzigen großen Verschwörung.
Woher willste wissen, dass dann 10.1 kommt und wann SP1 kommt und warum die jetzigen Karten kein 10.1 mehr unterstützen werden? Quelle bitte! Vor nem 3/4 Jahr haben die ganzen ATI-Fanboys so gschrien mit der angeblichen neuen Wunderkarte R2xxx, die die 8000er Reihe von Nvidia so wegROXXORT und was ist jetzt? Die ATI ist ein Reinfall! Also lieber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken bevor du wieder so wüste Behauptungen anführst! Das Hardware-Geschäft ist so unvorhersehbar, dass man nichts vorhersehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> Festplatte: 	Raptor 150GB S-ATA2, 1.5Gb/Sec., 10000rpm, 16MB
> 2. Festplatte: 	Raptor 150GB S-ATA2, 1.5Gb/Sec., 10000rpm, 16MB



du übertreibst alles!
aber 300 gb? wasn das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die platte kann größer sein!


----------

